# Newbie



## TexasRAE (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi, I am new here and pretty much new with forums. Never thought I'd join a forum, but figured it was best to chat and get advise from someone. I don't like to share issues with family or friends, I've dealt this hardships solo. It's probably not the best thing to do which is why I am here. I hope to gain knowledge, advise and hopefully some understanding.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to TAM, @TexasRAE. Hope you'll like it here.


----------



## TexasRAE (Aug 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Welcome to TAM, @TexasRAE. Hope you'll like it here.


Thank you The Outlaw, I have been reading posts similiar to my own. I am sure this will be good for me.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

You're welcome. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

